# Last-Day at Shelter Adoption!



## fsshaer (Aug 14, 2013)

So the rabbit my fiance and I had out eyes on for a while is finally a part of our family! She's been at this lovely no-kill shelter called Four Footed Friends since May. They've been having little to no luck finding her a home since they only house cats and dogs--no one who wants a rabbit would think to look there. However, our friend took us there for a kitten visit, and I fell in love with her instantly. We've visited her a few times, and finally decided to fill out an application for her the day before she was going to be transferred to another shelter. They usually do not even think about walk-in adoptions, but after talking to them for a while and spending time with Clover (her given name), and them giving out references and vet a few calls--they gave us the okay! They were even so happy she was being taken to a forever home they gave us the litter pan she was using, along with her treats and pellets. We still ended up splurging on her though, being our new bunny princess and all. 

Either way, Clover-Lillith (I couldn't fully rename her, she seems to respond so well to her given name hahah) is now in the room with me, my fiance, and our three cats and seems quite comfortable. This is out first rabbit, so I'm really excited to give her my best. We didn't get a crazy big cage, though. We're planning on her being outside of it after she adjusts to be with us, for the better part of the day since I am a stay-at-home wife, with our cats. She is getting along with them so well. They keep 'kissing' through the cage. She's also taken to being picked up significantly better than our first three times at the shelter, hahah.

Now since I haven't owned a rabbit prior, and I know they are far different than cats, I am going to be taking her to a vet in the near future to have them teach me proper procedures for trimming her nails, cleaning her eyes, and checking her rear-end and it's glands. I've studied up on it enough but I do not want to harm her practicing it. Any recommendations for bunny bonding with be greatly appreciated! Thank you for looking!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations on the new addition!
Make sure the vet you take her to is used to seeing rabbits as not all vets are.
I noticed you have a towel or blanket in her cage. That's okay as long as she's not chewing on it, but if you notice her litter habits are less than perfect, try just the litter pan and the solid cage bottom.
I presume you're talking about human-bunny bonding?
I find that just sitting on the floor and ignoring them is a good start. Let her explore you without you making any sudden moves for her. Try placing some of her pellets or other treats near your body and then offering her some from her hands. My bunnies now run over when they hear their pellet cup rattle because they know I'm about to give them treats.


----------



## PaGal (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations on your new family member! If she is doing well with being picked up that is a good sign. To help bond you can sit near her while on a laptop or watching a movie or reading a book. You can talk to her or read out loud so she gets used to your voice. You can try hand feeding her pellets or hay.


----------



## fsshaer (Aug 14, 2013)

missyscove said:


> Congratulations on the new addition!
> Make sure the vet you take her to is used to seeing rabbits as not all vets are.
> I noticed you have a towel or blanket in her cage. That's okay as long as she's not chewing on it, but if you notice her litter habits are less than perfect, try just the litter pan and the solid cage bottom.
> I presume you're talking about human-bunny bonding?
> I find that just sitting on the floor and ignoring them is a good start. Let her explore you without you making any sudden moves for her. Try placing some of her pellets or other treats near your body and then offering her some from her hands. My bunnies now run over when they hear their pellet cup rattle because they know I'm about to give them treats.



Yeah, my fiance and I are going to find a vet who sees them regularly--I've read some bad things about vets who don't and take them in on a whim.  Thanks for the heads up about her and the towels! She had puppy training pads in her cage at the shelter, so I didn't think she'd like bedding. She seems to like the towels so far and hasn't chewed them--but she does like to burrow her face into the top one.  But thanks so much! I'll try that treat trick after she settles in, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## fsshaer (Aug 14, 2013)

PaGal said:


> Congratulations on your new family member! If she is doing well with being picked up that is a good sign. To help bond you can sit near her while on a laptop or watching a movie or reading a book. You can talk to her or read out loud so she gets used to your voice. You can try hand feeding her pellets or hay.



She is in our computer room, actually, which is where we spend most of our time--and I did take a short nap next to her cage before. Hahahah. I'll try hand feeding her though and see how that does. She does shiver when I pick her up still--but she doesn't struggle or anything, especially once I have her rear supported. I'm trying to pace it so she doesn't wig out.


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 14, 2013)

She is ADORABLE! Congradulations! I wish there was a shelter for rescued buns in our town. I love her name! It's so adorably unusual and creative! About how old is she?


----------



## fsshaer (Aug 14, 2013)

LumLumPop said:


> She is ADORABLE! Congradulations! I wish there was a shelter for rescued buns in our town. I love her name! It's so adorably unusual and creative! About how old is she?



Aw! She appreciates the compliments! :bunnyheart I want to get her to either a vet or groomer soon so she can be properly cleaned soon. The shelter we got her from said she was probably someone's baby easter bunny, so she's under a year old for sure--going by what they said, which looks and sounds about right.


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 14, 2013)

How darling! It's nice she has a good home now! Are you planning getting her a companion later on?


----------



## fsshaer (Aug 15, 2013)

Later on once we know if we can stay in this house we may, since if we do we will be able to afford it (that's when we will also decide to get her a larger cage). But for now, her company will be the two of us and the cats, and she seems to be really sweet on our maine coon. Hahahah.


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 15, 2013)

Careful now,if she's young enough then she'll think she's a cat. That's what happened with Lewis! He thinks Beau is his Daddy and Tommy is his brother :forheadsmack:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats on the new bunny! She's so pretty!!


----------



## fsshaer (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone!  She is adjusting quite well, I'd say.


----------



## hamcham (Sep 1, 2014)

She is beautiful x


----------

